# Home audio advice



## rodburner (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a 500w @ 4ohm plate amp feeding a single ported 12. If I get another 12, and run the single 4 ohm coils in series,the amp will send 125w to each sub. Will the 2 subs with 125w each,be louder or as loud as a single sub with the full 500 w ? Will I even notice? Thanks


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

You've halved the power, but doubled up the drivers. Theoretically, this is a wash and will leave you in the same place with no increase in output, just a more complex. If you had 500 watts going to 1 woofer, then 250 watts going to 2 speakers, you'd have an increase of 3db, but since you have half the power, you lose that 3db.


----------



## rodburner (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Joe. Just as I suspected. Would have liked the symmetry of those subs flanking my tv though.lol


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

actually, he will have 1/4 power to each woofer unless the final outcome of the wiring equals 500 watts. it sounds like its a single 4 ohm sub and he wants to add another.

I think it will not be as loud overall, but it may sound better as two subs in a room properly diled in can decrease room modes and increase output at certain frequencies. is it worth it? no I don't think so.


----------



## rodburner (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Lycan. Your breakdown of my system was more concise than my own. Maybe I'll go ahead and get the second sub,and my grandkids can get me another plate amp for Christmas.lol since I only listen to the oldies, Zeppelin,Pink Floyd,etc,what could it hurt..


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Lycancatt said:


> actually, he will have 1/4 power to each woofer unless the final outcome of the wiring equals 500 watts. it sounds like its a single 4 ohm sub and he wants to add another.
> 
> I think it will not be as loud overall, but it may sound better as two subs in a room properly diled in can decrease room modes and increase output at certain frequencies. is it worth it? no I don't think so.


He has 1/4 power to each sub, 1/2 the power total. He'll have 250 watts between 2 subs, or 500 for one, unless I've read this wrong. One sub with 500 watts will be 3db down from 2 subs sharing 500 watts (250 watts each), halve the power to the 2 subs (125 watts each) you lose that 3db and put you right where you were before.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

if you want to have more controlled bass at the listening position, you can run the two subs and place them behind each main speaker to keep things cohesive, I do this whenever I can ad it definitely helps soundwise.


----------

